# Your favourite Genus?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have some from my two. *Boophis and *_*Leptopelis.*

_Some examples to show you why!

_*Leptopelis Parkeri.*










_You've seen my_ Boophis Rappiodes_ but these are awesome...

_*Boophis anjanaharibeensis*_










_*Boophis pyrrhus*_


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I love Leptopelis, and that Boophis pyrrhus

but I gotta say...

*Phyllomedusa.*

P. _bicolor_









P. _palliata_









P. _burmeister_









P. _trinitatis_









P. _atelopoides_
(I'll link to this one because it's huge)
http://www.herpetofauna.x-br.com/JPatelopoides2.jpg

... and the best frogs ever...

P. _sauvagii_









Sorry for all the pics... but you asked!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh and P. _tomopterna_ of course.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Good looking, but don't do sh*t!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good looking, but don't do sh*t!


My sauvagii bask out in the open during the day! It's amazing. Perfect display animals.

Plus, they have long pink tongues!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Why don't you just marry them then!?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why don't you just marry them then!?


haha! You sound like my girlfriend.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I sounded like mine! "You would choose frogs over me wouldn't you!?"

I think my thread has failed and we're to blame.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine oophaga


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I sounded like mine! "You would choose frogs over me wouldn't you!?"
> 
> I think my thread has failed and we're to blame.


haha I always get that. Whenever the White's call, I get 'Oh shut up frog! Nobody cares what you want to say'



KJ Exotics said:


> Mine oophaga


Our saviour!
Pixplz.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

gotta be








but only fish & chips


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

andaroo said:


> gotta be
> image
> but only fish & chips


What about peas and gravy?!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> What about peas and gravy?!


peas is an annoying shit he croaks 5 times a night and i am always woken up by him every single night. Gravy is alright, they just don't have the same personality and character than fish and chips have


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine would have to be Hyperolius Argus








Different one here








I want these next & only these!


Not my pics btw


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

The _Boophis pyrrhus _and the _Hyperolius _above are stunning.


----------

